# PiPA selling a pair for $250,000 EU



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

PiPa is hosting a "bis" auction with the current price at $250,000 + EU! Click here to check them out.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

($320,000.00 USD)


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I come from the poor side of town, and I admit a don't know much about pedigrees, but is there any bird(s) worth that much?


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

That auction says... Dolce Vita *or* Special Blue 
Looks like you have to pick one.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Imagine you buy that bird and it escapes from you.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

JRNY said:


> Imagine you buy that bird and it escapes from you.


The odds are that if you were buying a bird like that kind of money wouldn't mean all that much to them. There's plenty of ppl out there where money like that is chump change. But for a guy like me where the most I ever spent on a pigeon was $150 and I spent that kinda money only to lose the bird because it got out of the loft I'd be devistated. I wonder if you can get any kind of insurance on a bird like that.


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

Lavender Hill Lofts said:


> Right now on PiPa there is a pair of pigeons selling for $250,000 + EU! Click here to check them out.


It's not the pair - if you win, you get either/or - not both pigeons..... dang !!!!!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

High bid is from China.. Good to have that money to waste. no bird is worth that. and chances are the person will produce very little youg that would be near as good as this bird But money Talks


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

That kind of money certainly talks to me. I can't fly, but I have great homing instincts and can return from a lot further away😁


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

The Chinese and Taiwanese are big money spender when it comes to pigeons. It's all about money over there.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Im new to this, but that is a lot of money thath I can't Imagine Spending.
A lot of people could be taken care of for that kind of money.


----------



## THE GENERAL'S LOFT (May 11, 2011)

I love pigeons ..... but for $320,000 us dollars I can buy a house with lots a land,built a huge loft, buy a few top notch breeders and still have some extant $$ to spend.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Walter,I bought a RCC Jan Arden from CBS pigeons in Oklahoma for $500.00...After 4 years and 3 different hens,I grabbed him out of the stock loft and let him go...And go he did...Never seen him again....Good riddens !!! Never saw $500 fly so fast in all my life...hahahahahahaha!!!! Alamo


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

*this is why they cost that much*

ROTF, lol,lol, that was funny Alamo, that type of spending money on pigeon is very common in the far east , the reason is your bird wins you a millionaire not like in the USA . you be lucking to win $7,000 , here guys look and learn http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgb10o2fpX0 and see how they do it in the other side of the world, enjoy ,=)


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alamo said:


> Walter,I bought a RCC Jan Arden from CBS pigeons in Oklahoma for $500.00...After 4 years and 3 different hens,I grabbed him out of the stock loft and let him go...And go he did...Never seen him again....Good riddens !!! Never saw $500 fly so fast in all my life...hahahahahahaha!!!! Alamo


If the bird is a dud what good is keeping in in your loft taking up space. I'd do the same thing. If I bought a bird like that. But I'll keep my winners even if they don't produce in the breeding loft. I feel they earned their place. There's one guy who I fly against a guy who has spent over 30,000 on a single bird. And if that bird doesn't produce in 2 years they are gone no matter how much the bird cost him. It'll be nice to have that kind of money. Right now he still had 16 birds left in the Sun City Million Dollar Pigeon Race. They aren't doing so good this year so far but he was 21st and 54th in 2010.


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

12 Volt Man said:


> That auction says... Dolce Vita *or* Special Blue
> Looks like you have to pick one.




You are correct. This auction is a “bis” type of pigeon auction that most Europeans are accustomed too but we are not. Bis means that two birds of equal value as determined by the seller are place in auction together and the buy can choose which one they want.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

almondman said:


> I come from the poor side of town, and I admit a don't know much about pedigrees, but is there any bird(s) worth that much?


 A set of early bird books sold for $7.9 Million the other day at auction, so is there any books really worth that ? It's all rather relative, if one makes $50,000 a year or less, then of course to that person, it seems like a lot of money. On the other hand if one can earn $50,000 in an hour or day then it's not really all that much. 

So how much is a rare pigeon or a set of of old books worth ? Whatever someone is willing to pay for them. Someone might think that paying hundreds of thousands or many millions for a single old stone from out of the ground is insane as well, but every year many Americans pay good money for diamonds, so go figure.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Whoever paying this much really wants to win. I guess the saying "Good pigeons make good fanciers" is true the winner of this auction. 
Then again I prefer seeing affordable working man priced pigeons beat the CBS and Ganus birds with the fancy pedigrees but thats just me.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I think one way of looking at it, as a capitalist, of which I am, is the best of any thing in the world often brings amounts of money which the average person of average wealth, of which I am, seems excessive. But, inside the mind of a wealthy pigeon fancier who is attempting to build a living collection, of some of the world's finest racing pigeon specimens, I think we should be applauding. I certainly appreciate those great collector's who are inspired to not only own the finest, but also desires to build a dynasty which will live for generations beyond their passing. Perhaps a hundred years from now, some American fancier will debate he still has pure "insert your name", descended down from this famous collection. 

I guess I am foolishly thinking perhaps, if anyone would ask the average readers of these pages, what would you or I do differently with your breeding stock if money would not be an issue ? I also suspect, that perhaps way in the back of some of our mines, we could say to ourselves, sure $300,000 + US dollars is not really all that unreasonable. I just may have something you might be interested in. So in other words, if someone came to your loft and said let me have this bird or that bird, here is a new car, some money to replace that roof on your house, etc. I don't know ? Send some nephews and nieces to a good law or medical school, ah....gee would you like that ? Wouldn't you really like to breed and produce birds that people would love so much ?

So, I guess in my mind, we who live in the USA, are generally in a level or declining club membership base, and so are not looking at it from the point of view of the current numbers and growth in numbers of pigeon fanciers in the far east with rising incomes and wealth. Nobody even has a good head count of possible growth in numbers of new pigeon fanciers or those getting into the sport, but it could be a hundred times or more larger then the pigeon racing community inside North America. They are doing to racing pigeons, what we in the United States did for horse racing, good, bad or indifferent. Anyone want to venture a guess as to the most expensive race horse in the USA ? 

It is called Alternative Investing : http://www.cnbc.com/id/39456431/Most_Expensive_Thoroughbreds

Looks like this old racing pigeon record is history : http://most-expensive.net/pigeon


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

It does my heart good when a little guy,non pigeon seller,wins a BIG race....Example...Bobby Presto....1st to trap bird in the AIC one loft race @ 350 miles...Bobby won $100,000.00.....I talked to him for 90+ minutes some time ago,and he told me things to do,that I never thought of...A real class act.....Alamo


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> ...Anyone want to venture a guess as to the most expensive race horse in the USA ?


Warren I follow horse racing pretty closely and still remember when The Green Monkey sold for the record $16 million, there is a video of the hammer falling on that auction on YouTube. There was a ton of interest surrounding that horse as he raced for the first few times and then he became an embarrassment and was quickly retired as he could barely outrun his own shadow. But I was not aware of that colt in the listing of most expensive thoroughbreds that cost $10.2 million and then was found to be infertile... ouch!


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

there are people out there that have more money then they could ever spend in 1000 life times . to them paying that much is nothing. I was at someones loft this past weekend, who spent 54k and 33k on 2 birds . he also culled a bird that cost him over 20k. seems like alot but to him when you have a 10million dollar house ,and maids,loft manger, grounds keeper .its not alot. he has over 400k in birds. on sunday there was a man from china and he bought 5 birds and paid close to 10k for them , he was trying to buy the parents of one of the birds in the million dollar race , but no matter how much money he kept offering , he would no sell. all he kept saying was its not about the money , and with him its not . he could have sold those parents and nest mates to that guy for alot . well 3 days later he gave each of my 2 sons 10and 8 year olds a pair of his '' top breeders''. that are related to 2 birds that were in the top 55 in suncity. and down from the cock he paid 54k for. and my boys just liked there colors lol p s he also has horses , but not sure how much and what type .


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Jamax99 said:


> there are people out there that have more money then they could ever spend in 1000 life times . to them paying that much is nothing. I was at someones loft this past weekend, who spent 54k and 33k on 2 birds . he also culled a bird that cost him over 20k. seems like alot but to him when you have a 10million dollar house ,and maids,loft manger, grounds keeper .its not alot. he has over 400k in birds. on sunday there was a man from china and he bought 5 birds and paid close to 10k for them , he was trying to buy the parents of one of the birds in the million dollar race , but no matter how much money he kept offering , he would no sell. all he kept saying was its not about the money , and with him its not . he could have sold those parents and nest mates to that guy for alot . well 3 days later he gave each of my 2 sons 10and 8 year olds a pair of his '' top breeders''. that are related to 2 birds that were in the top 55 in suncity. and down from the cock he paid 54k for. and my boys just liked there colors lol p s he also has horses , but not sure how much and what type .


I'm guessing you visited Neil.


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

lol yes , first time at his place , he has some setup . wow . maybe if i win lotto. i can buy somthing like that . but has to be the mega , and at least 50 million. hes in your club right? he said that hes not racing this year . somthing about loft manger left . i think he still has acouple of birds left in the race over in suncity. he did right by me gave me acouple of hes breeders .


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

He used to fly in the Lindenhurst club with me then went to the Islip Terrece Club which I'm also a member of but I don't fly there. But back when he flew with my club he had a couple from Belgium taking care of his birds. The first race of 1999 they thought I was a champ after only shipping 8 birds or so I don't remember the exact number. But I topped the combine with 2 and then was 11th. I had birds a little after that that I didn't clock since I didn't realize my first birds were so good and it was a pain with the old clocks. I've never been to his place but I've heard about it and from what I've heard you'd need to win one of the really big jackpots to afford what he's got. I havn't seen him in a while I think the last time was when there was a guy who was paying $700 a piece for his burds at the LBRA. And he told the guy do you know who I am don't bid on my birds and they guy said he knew who he was and just kept bidding on his birds. But what I heard was that he wasn't doing so good but I guess that the rumours are just that rumours. The last I saw on Sun City he had 16 birds left just the other day none of them are doing what his birds have done in the past but who knows the big race is coming in a couple of days.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

And it wasn't fun flying against him. He was set up with a whole crew. It was like amateurs flying for fun as a hobby flying against a pro. You could beat them and I did sometimes but I lost intrest for a few years in the early 00's when it was like no matter how much you tried you couldn't compete. Plus I was in my early 20's and had other things on my mind. Even though I never stopped racing I just didn't put much into it. Now I'm back putting in the time needed and I feel I can compete with anybody and I have for the past few years.


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

i hear u , i can see what u mean , by his crew . there were a few guys there . it was like he was the ''godfather'' . i think hes over 80 now . from what i here he is very well connected . i met him sunday for the first time . he just seems like the kind of person u dont say no to. i just talked birds with him , again im new to racing , but he did seem to know alot about them . but i can see were hes crew can rub people the wrong way . its like they have the best and others dont have anything. hes loft was great and the birds were in great shape . he has some palace there . .


----------

